# Good bit for sorting and such?



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Quick background:
Rosie was a team roper for many years, she wasn't treated the best. Years of hard hands took their toll on her mouth. I have tried and tried to just ride her with a snaffle.. No matter how hard I have worked on her becoming more responsive to a snaffle, it just doesn't work. She is a REALLY good mare and she tries hard, but she is just extremely hard mouthed.

I'm wanting to start sorting on her. She is normally very responsive with leg/seat/rein cues in higher stress/speed events. I like o-rings because it's easier for me to ride two handed and direct rein..I HATE riding her two handed in the correction bit, makes me feel evil. Lol
Would this possibly be an expectable bit? If it's harsh or not good for what I want, please inform me and point me in the right direction. Hawkeye Tack & Western...


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Is there anyone you can borrow bits from to try prior to purchase? There are SOOO many different bits out there and you just never know what will work for what situation.

I'm surprised at how much I was able to dial down for my gelding. The mouth piece was a level 1 Myler but the shanks added the leverage. I just ordered a western D with a copper roller for him. Still a level 1 mouthpiece and if I need help to adjust him - I can add a german martingale. Schooling and dry work, he's been very responsive. I hope once we are in the pen, he listens too!


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

mango,thats a good bit to try.if he still doesn't stop and turn good,try a 4inch shank snaffle.whichever bit you use,keep reminding the horse to stop.i was sent a 5 yr old in a high port curb to sort on,at home and in the pen on cattle,alot of stopping,now i sort on him with a twisted wire,copper mouth o-ring and we qualified for 2 world shows in 2011.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I use a bit like that, except with 5" shanks on my iron mouthed mare for everything.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I really don't like a port on a snaffle. Simply does not function like it should.

When I went to my first sorting, I didn't know what kind of bits they used. So I guessed and put on a curb bit with a tie-down. I got some pretty weird looks and concerned comments for that--everyone was using snaffles and training forks. So when I went to my second sorting at a different arena, I outfitted my mare in a snaffle and training fork. And everyone _there_ was using curb bits and tie-downs!

There are some curbs you can ride two-handed in without being harsh and while still maintaining control. Look at some of the Mylers and knock-offs, with ISA mouths.


----------



## CowgirlHannah (Dec 21, 2011)

Mango you could try bitless with him. Like a hackamore or a bosal if you wanted. You could also try just rope halter and 12ft lead. Thats what i ride in just for trails and such.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I like a billy allen bit myself for leverage, control, and without being very harsh.

Billy Allen Bits


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Rosie is very headstrong and with pull right through rope halters and mechanical hackamores..and that doesn't seem like something I would want to sort in..
I kinda like the look of those Billy Allens, I think the tack store by my work has some of those.
Bubba - Weird how there are "fads" like that? Or so it sometimes seems Like where I am from and you barrel race in a button up..something is wrong with you.


----------

